# Clenched hands, overlapping fingers, crossed legs



## SiBelle

Everything with my pregnancy went great... so far. 

At our 18 week appointment, the tech mentionned we were having a boy (though it wasn't very clear to us) and said that the legs were crossed "funny". Baby wasn't moving around much. She said we'd need to go back in for another scan as they couldn't get all the pictures. 

A few days after, our OB called and said the feet looked "turned in" and she wanted to check for other things. "Everything else looks great!". 

At 21 weeks, we had another ultrasound. The feet looked "fine" but the hands were clenched. Baby still wasn't moving around much. I kept mentionning this but my OB and the specialist said:"Every baby's different". They sent me to get something to eat hoping it would wake the baby up. 

Second ultrasound, no change. Baby hadn't moved and wasn't opening his hands or uncrossing his legs. Specialist is now concerned and wants to do another u/s and possibly an amnio if things don't change. 

At 21 weeks plus 2 days, baby turned, but hands are still clenched, with overlapping fingers and legs are crossed. Specialist is not very encouraging, offers no confort and recommends an amnio as it looks like chromosomal abnormality. 

NOW we wait until Thursday. I'm a complete mess. I'm worried sick. 
I haven't been able to find any "clenched hands with overlapping fingers" stories that end well. I just need something to cling too.


----------



## cupcake0406

I can't offer any advice as I am going through something different but I am sorry you are going through this and will pray for you and your baby <3


----------



## MrsAmk

THey did tell you anything about what it might indicate?


----------



## Newt4

Hoping its nothing!


----------



## SiBelle

Thank you. 
All the specialist said was that they were indications of chromosomal abnormalities (Down Syndrome, Trisomy etc). He said: "Especially clenched hands with overlapping fingers". 
This is why they did the amnio. The dr was not very comforting and didn't offer much hope. He just said:"We'll have to wait and see what the results say and you can discuss your options at that time".


----------



## Newt4

Sounds like he doesn't have much bed side manners. My girl has cloroplexus cyst and is a sign of trisomy 18 and down but it's rare. So I can understand your worry. I really hope everything is fine.


----------



## colourful20

Hi

At my 20 week scan we were informed my son had bilateral talipes (clubfeet), he was born at 31+2. 

Once he was born the doctors were concerned that he had a chromosome abnormality (namely Down Syndrome) because as well as his clubfeet, he also has a high riding toe on each foot which overlaps his toes, clenched fists, only 1 crease across his palm and low set ears (although I don't think they are low).

His karyotyping all came back within normal range. He has no chromosome abnormality. I know it is a worrying time for you but sometimes these signs don't always mean the worst. I have a healthy little boy - we had a difficult start but things are getting better every day.


----------



## maxalias

oh hun its a worrying time. I hope it is nothing at all, IN september I found out I was having a wee baby with Trisomy 18, Edwards syndrome, She passed away not long after the scan. I do know that the overlapping fingers is one of the main features of Trisomy 18. My bubby wasnt moving much either and the tech couldnt get her to move. Trisomy 18 is more common with Females though so I hope this is not going on with your wee button. As soon as you get scary news it just breaks you heart ay. Im so sorry you are going through this and I really hope everything is ok. If it is not, you will get through this, One day at a time. I thought I wouldnt be able to do it. I cried alot but now I am 9 weeks pregnant again and everything seems to be going well so far. Have my 12 weeks scan soon and Im very nervous! Take care xxx


----------



## cupcake0406

Good luck today SiBelle xxx


----------



## kintenda

I don't have any experience with this personally, but I just wanted to wish you luck for today. I hope that everything is ok. Xx


----------



## Newt4

Good luck!


----------



## SiBelle

Colourful, thank you for sharing your story. What an ordeal you had to go through. I'm glad to hear everything is getting better. Thank you for your encouraging words. Congratulations on your third child on the way! I hope everything goes well with your current pregnancy xo 

Maxalias, I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm glad you were able to find the courage in trying again. Wishing you the best and I look forward to hearing about your scan xo 

We got the preliminary results today and are in the clear for the common Trisomy's (Down, 18, etc). We can breathe a little. I also felt a jab this morning against my hand which makes me believe that he may have figured out how to uncross his legs  We get another level 2 ultrasound on Wednesday, and the full amnio results on Thursday. 
I pray to see open hands and kicking legs!! 
We stay positive and hopeful


----------



## colourful20

It was a bit of a nightmare. That wasn't the worst of it. He was 9 weeks premature and had to have surgery for a perforated bowel. We are currently awaiting tests as he has been diagnosed with Optic Nerve Hypoplasia, this is sometimes linked to the middle part of the brain not developing properly. He is awaiting hormone testing and an MRI.

I love him to bits but I definitely won't be having any more.


----------



## Agiboma

Great update Sibell sending you positive energy


----------



## maxalias

Thats fantastic news, I hope everything goes really well for you from here on in xxx


----------



## SiBelle

Thank you. 
We had another ultrasound yesterday and there was no change. The hands are still clenched in front of his face and the legs are still crossed. He's moving more, which is a good sign, but the clenched hands are worrisome to the doctor. He told us he was baffled that the Trisomy 18 came back negative. He is convinced there is a chromosomal abnormality. We were supposed to get the rest of the amnio results today, but they aren't ready yet so we wait some more. 
Oh how I wish I had seen those hands open yesterday but bubba just wasn't budging. 
When the technician asked me if I wanted a picture I said yes, but when he gave me another picture of the baby's face, I asked for a picture of the hands. 
I hope one day to put this picture in his baby book with a caption "this was the reason for all our needless worries". 

If the full results still show negative for chromosomal abnormalities, they are sending us to see a team of specialists who will pour over all the results and try to come up with a diagnosis. 

This rollercoaster is really hard while being hormonal.


----------



## Newt4

Im so sorry. :(

So frustrating. I hope you get some answers soon. Maybe he's just praying and meditating :)


----------



## Garnet

My son had Trisomy 18 but a major indicator was his brain did not develop and he did have clenched hands.


----------



## Agiboma

Sending you positive energy and wishing you all the best.


----------



## TandJ

I was told the same thing today and they believe my baby has trisomy 18 :(


----------



## maxalias

so sorry you ladies have to go through this pain, It is such a hard time. Im glad my wee trisomy 18 baby decided to go in her own time. It made it alot easier on us as a family xxx


----------



## smileyfaces

:hugs: Hope the rest of the results come back okay


----------



## whit.

I hope you get positive results back. :hugs:


----------



## bellaxgee

:hugs:sibelle - just wondering if there is an update?:hugs:


----------



## CocoCrystal

:hugs:


----------



## angelbabyz

Hope you get some great results :)


----------



## Siyren

Hope for positive results Hun x


----------

